# Bagged A3 Fall Mini Shoot



## Sammi_S (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey Guys, this is a mini shoot of my A3 decided to take some fall/sunset pics.

Pics were taken by my friend Dino K. 


















































































:laugh: :beer: :beer:


----------



## PCDT99 (Apr 10, 2010)

Nice ic:

Clean lookin A3


----------



## Sammi_S (Aug 23, 2005)

thank you


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

dope :thumbup:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Very nice A3! :thumbup:

Andy


----------



## mark6kevin (Jun 23, 2012)

amazing shots! love the wheels


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Those are some stunning photos :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

That wheel color


----------



## Sammi_S (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks guys, thanks andrew  !


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

You're welcome.

Are they anodized or powdercoated?


----------



## Sammi_S (Aug 23, 2005)

powdercoated, Had them actually custom made, these are 5X112 rims too not re drills or 5X114.3 lol ...

 

Time to change them though ! have some new ideas for the car for next year trying to build a show stopper but hey arent we all LOL :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Damn, that's a killer color.

Thought about doing my ruckus frame in that color...


----------



## Sammi_S (Aug 23, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Damn, that's a killer color.
> 
> Thought about doing my ruckus frame in that color...


if u would like I can see if i can get you the powdercoat #


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

That'd be awesome, I'd really appreciate it :beer:


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

is it right, that at the rear wheels is one screw missed??


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Can you post a pic of your truck setup?


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

vw-supreme said:


> is it right, that at the rear wheels is one screw missed??


haha looks like it. good eyes. 

nice car!:thumbup:


----------



## Sammi_S (Aug 23, 2005)

fasttt600 said:


> haha looks like it. good eyes.
> 
> nice car!:thumbup:


Thanks, and yes one is missing cause the wheels were on just for the shoot, wheels went off not driven that way lol ...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks awesome man :beer:


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

looks awesome.. love the wheel color choice


----------



## -VDubSack- (May 2, 2007)

Uber clean, love it👍


----------



## Sammi_S (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks guys, too bad im parting the car out ... keeping it as a daily and then building a mk4 jetta vr6 Turbo 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

Aww . And my first just totaled his mark 4 VRT. what size turbo you planning?


----------



## Sammi_S (Aug 23, 2005)

GT40R ... Schimmel motor ... that should do some damage

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------

